# My nightmare journey to here



## Cherryman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi, where do I start. In March 15 I started getting burning sensations in my stomach. This would carry on say two weeks on two weeks off for most of the year. Must have seen the docs a dozen times who diagnosed IBS. I then changed docs a year later who sent me for bloods and stools. They came back clear. I then tried a probiotic and aloe Vera route. Bingo! I'd cracked it. I had around 3-4 flare ups from Spring of 2016 to March 2018.The latest flare up though has broke me. It lasted 6 weeks with about 1-2 days pain free. In my anxiety I became horrible to my wife and became inpatient to my child. I tried to drink the pain away and with the stress of work I broke down in the Dr's room. I was put on Sertraline. Anyone who has been prescribed this med knows. I am on day 7 and the last week has been a blur. I feel terrible. It feels the world has changed and I'm scared stiff. I'm like a small lost child. I'm going through some guilt, remorse, shame and depression. I don't know how it's come to this. I'm still having IBS flare ups. I just want to get back to myself so I can enjoy life with my family.


----------

